# Meet the Spirits of Columbia Cemetery - Colorado, Oct 17th, 2010



## Hauntiholik

Historic Boulder's biennial Meet the Spirits will be held on Sunday, October 17 from noon until 5:00 p.m. at Columbia Cemetery on Ninth and Pleasant Streets on University Hill. Come and meet some of Boulder's most dearly departed! Mary Rippon, Tom Horn, Eben Fine, "Rocky Mountain Joe", and Ladies of the Evening are just a few of the costumed "spirits" who will rise from their graves in Columbia Cemetery for just one afternoon to tell their stories. Get into the Halloween spirit with Victorian mourners, funereal music, and a vintage re-enactment of a solemn Masonic burial service by members of Columbia Lodge #14.

In the past, Ghost Hunters with ParaFPI (an elite TAPS Family team) was investigating the Cemetery.

In the event of rain/snow Meet the Spirits will be rescheduled for Sunday, October 24 from noon to 5 p.m.

This fun and educational event is sponsored by Historic Boulder, Inc. and the city of Boulder Parks and Recreation Department with proceeds to benefit Columbia Cemetery and Historic Boulder. Admission is $10 for adults; $5 for seniors and children 16 and younger. Tickets may be purchased in advance at the Historic Boulder office or on the day of the tour at the Columbia Cemetery gate. For more information, visit their website at Meet the Spirits.


----------

